# Chula Vista CA- A087892, male, special needs- deaf



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

" This handsome male is 2 years old, and running out of time at the Chula Vista shelter. He is deaf, an will require training with sign language for his commands. He is a neutered 2 year old and appears to be deaf. Due to his hearing loss, he doesn't bark. Good with other dogs and children 10 years old and over. Adopters must be aware dog is deaf and will require them to learn sign language for training dog. Dog is tolerant, social, and will play a little.


He can be found at:

Chula Vista Animal Care Facility
Chula Vista, CA 91911
619-691-5174


Impound # A087892"


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Isn't he handsome?!?!?!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

BUMP!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

BUMP!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a friend in Chula Vista, and she is going to see if she can visit him and get more info for the board.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

If he was on the east coast, I would probably take him.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CindyMI have a friend in Chula Vista, and she is going to see if she can visit him and get more info for the board.


Sounds good. keep us updated


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

She was not able to reach anyone at the numbers listed, and called 411, got another # but still no answer. Does any one have any alternate contact info?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Contact Information: 

Phone: (619) 691-5123

Email: [email protected]


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

She has left a message and so far has not heard anything back. If I hear something I will update the board! Bump!!


----------

